# Latest Forza Download Pack Includes Audi S4, R15 As Expected + More



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Forza's much anticipated download pack is finally available for download and Audi aficionados won't be disappointed. It was already known that the R15 TDI racecar and the new 2010 S4 would be amongst the adds, but we can now confirm the additional cars as follows:
2009 Aston Martin LMP1
2010 Ferrari 458 Italia
2010 Ferrari 599XX
2010 Jaguar XFR
2010 Lamborghini Murcielago LP670-4 SV
2010 Mercedes-Benz SLR Stirling Moss
2009 Nissan GT-R
2010 Porsche Panamera Turbo
If you want to watch them in action, check out the YouTube link after the jump...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------

